# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζονται μίνι χάμστερ

## margie

Χαρίζονται χάμστερ διαφόρων χρωμάτων, μωρά, πολύ κοινωνικά!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*up* :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:

----------


## Athina

κρίμα αν ήσουν Θεσσαλονίκη θα ήθελα ένα :\

----------


## zack27

??????

----------

